# A few mixed ensembles



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

You can say a few words about your pick if you please.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I picked the Debussy because I find it just perfect: blending yet distinct, colourful yet unified, pastoral yet active.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I agree. I think the French composers in general particularly excelled at composing for "mixed ensembles", and not just Debussy--especially in their works for harp and strings (& voice).

If anyone's interested in exploring this French repertory, I listen most to the following works,

1. Claude Debussy, Sonata for Flute, Viola, & Harp: 




2. Maurice Ravel, Introduction et allegro--for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet: 




3. Charles Koechlin, (1) his "Primavera" Harp Quintets I & II--for flute, harp, & string trio, and (2) Trio for flute, clarinet & bassoon, and (3) Koechlin's late 1950 chamber version of his earlier 1917 solo piano work, "Paysages et Marines"--arranged for piano, flute, clarinet, & string quartet: which is a neglected French chamber masterpiece, in my view:

--Paysages et Marines (chamber version, 1950):








Here's an alternative post of the same performance, in more recessed sound, which some might prefer: 




--Trio for flute, clarinet, and bassoon: 




--"Primavera" Harp Quintet No. 1, Op. 156: 



--"Primavera" Harp Quintet no. 2, Op. 223 (another neglected late Koechlin work): 




4. Albert Roussel, Serenade, Op. 30: 




5. Joseph-Guy Ropartz, "Prelude, Marine et Chansons": 




6. I also listen to the Belgian composer, Joseph Jongen's French influenced "Concert à cinq", Op. 71: 




In addition, I enjoy when French composer's add a single female voice (or male) to a mixed ensemble, such as with their chamber songs:

7. Ernst Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle:

--Anne Sofie von Otter (from one of her best albums, IMO): 



--Dame Janet Baker, Melos Ensemble: 




8. Maurice Ravel--3 Poémes de Stéphane Mallarmé:

--Anne Sofie von Otter (from the same album): 




9. Maurice Delage, Quatre Poémes Hindous--for voice, two flutes, oboe, two clarinets, string quartet & harp:

--Anne Sofie von Otter: 



--Dame Janet Baker, Melos Ensemble: 




10. Faure, La bonne chanson, Op. 61:

--Sarah Walker, Nash Ensemble: 



--Anne Sofie von Otter: 




11. Albert Roussel: Two Poémes de Ronsard, Op. 26:

--Sandrine Piau:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm not familiar with the last three options, but I voted for the _Quatuor_, hands down one of my favorite works composed in the last hundred years. I do have a huge soft spot for those French mixed-ensemble chamber works, like Ravel's _Introduction and Allegro_, Ropartz's _Prelude, Marine, and Chanson_ and several of Jongen's chamber works. But then again, I'm a major musical Francophile.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I had to give it to Le Marteau, but it just barely edged out Messiaen's Quatuor. I would agree w/ Josquin that the French seem to be exceptional at writing for mixed chamber ensembles like these.


----------



## Shosty (Mar 16, 2020)

I voted for Quatour as well, because it's one of my favorite compositions, ever. I particularly love Messiaen's use of bird songs in his music and the fact that he even used them in such a seemingly dark piece.


----------

